# Josefine Preuß – Ruprecht Stempell Photoshoot (LQ x15)



## eFeet (28 Mai 2010)




----------



## Q (28 Mai 2010)

Besten Dank für Josefine!


----------



## jcfnb (28 Mai 2010)

hübsch die Josefine


----------



## Trampolin (9 Juli 2010)

*Süße Maus und schöne Aufnahmen! :thx::mussweg::mussweg:*


----------



## vom1234 (10 Juli 2010)

danke


----------



## lazyboy83 (10 Juli 2010)

danke für die süße maus!!!


----------



## starmaker (28 Juli 2010)

wow , kannte ich noch gar nicht , klasse


----------



## tmof (18 Aug. 2010)

ein süßes Schnuckelchen 
Danke !!


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2010)

schön gefedert


----------



## starmaker (20 Aug. 2010)

sweet , danke für josi


----------



## Snoelk (31 Aug. 2010)

vielen dank. mehr davon


----------



## paparazzi1605 (9 Sep. 2010)

Sieht halt einfach gut aus die Josi.


----------



## Moppy2514 (10 Sep. 2010)

super bilder


----------

